# Kosmos 12.0.0 released, adds hid-mitm and hot sysmodule loading/unloading



## flamesofdoom (Apr 3, 2019)

Cool time to update

I love the auto boot into CFW after injecting the payload.


----------



## masagrator (Apr 3, 2019)

Is input_pc_linux only GUI/stdout or both? I can't check it right now.


----------



## chartube12 (Apr 3, 2019)

So this another cfw?


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 3, 2019)

chartube12 said:


> So this another cfw?


this is more of "cfw starter kit" with everything you need to do pretty much whatever you want. the cfw used is atmosphere, but you can swap in a different cfw if you a desire to.


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Apr 3, 2019)

@RattletraPM Spelling mistake at bottom it says please not where it should be note


----------



## fst312 (Apr 3, 2019)

Later when I get home I might try the controller thing on my pc, would use my iPhone but I think I would have to jailbreak my phone to use that. Maybe someone else will test this before me but I would like to know if one of the controllers supported at the moment is the wiimote, I liked using the wiimote when it came to playing smash on the Wii.


----------



## leon315 (Apr 3, 2019)

*One month later,
*
TEAM XECUTER proudly present _our _third party controllers support.....


----------



## RattletraPM (Apr 3, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> @RattletraPM Spelling mistake at bottom it says please not where it should be note


That's actually a spelling mistake in the official changelog 
I'll notify the team tho


----------



## Ryan Warren (Apr 3, 2019)

so you need a pc to run a program to send signals to the switch for 3rd party controller support? What keeps us from directly going to the switch?


----------



## TamarindoJuice (Apr 3, 2019)

hid-mitm sysmodule perfeclty working with a Xbox 360 Wirelles joystick + Atmosphere 0.8.6.

I LOVE YOU GUYS!


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Apr 3, 2019)

is this or argonnx more convenient?


----------



## Meepers55 (Apr 3, 2019)

I'll give that input redirection a try. Hopefully there aren't any latency issues


----------



## MorningBlunt (Apr 3, 2019)

Would this work with Xbox One controls or is there a reason it isn't mentioned?


----------



## fst312 (Apr 3, 2019)

fst312 said:


> Later when I get home I might try the controller thing on my pc, would use my iPhone but I think I would have to jailbreak my phone to use that. Maybe someone else will test this before me but I would like to know if one of the controllers supported at the moment is the wiimote, I liked using the wiimote when it came to playing smash on the Wii.



just read I don’t need to jailbreak.
Just need to set this up now.


----------



## guily6669 (Apr 3, 2019)

TamarindoJuice said:


> hid-mitm sysmodule perfeclty working with a Xbox 360 Wirelles joystick + Atmosphere 0.8.6.
> 
> I LOVE YOU GUYS!



What it works without using the 360 M$ receiver USB???

If that's right OMFG, does it work with Xone controller non Bluetooth version without the USB dongle too?

I have both 360 and Xone controllers and their USB dongles, but is the 360 controller actually paired to the switch via wi-fi or what??

Edit: mehh forget it android app to pair, no thanks... I wish someone could hack the firmware of the Xone Bluetooth controller to work as a official Nintendo pro controller on the switch, I would buy one right away specially because it's way cheaper and the best in my opinion and my AA cheap turnigy Low Self Discharge batteries last like a week and I sometimes leave them a year with no use and still have a good amount of charge and never need a cable to charge since I have tons of AA batteries and take seconds to change for a charged ones...


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 3, 2019)

Can't wait to install yet another great update!

But it's just me, or the updates are really fast and just keeps coming?

Anyway great work @tomGER and his great worthy team!


----------



## KingAsix (Apr 3, 2019)

Yo! This is nice! Turn up! Shout out to the team for their hardwork!


----------



## naddel81 (Apr 3, 2019)

after installing we still need FS and ES patches, right?


----------



## Small Kat (Apr 3, 2019)

Meepers55 said:


> I'll give that input redirection a try. Hopefully there aren't any latency issues


Tried it, it barely has any at all.


----------



## naddel81 (Apr 3, 2019)

after installing we still need FS and ES patches, right?


----------



## Meepers55 (Apr 3, 2019)

Small Kat said:


> Tried it, it barely has any at all.


I'm not sure how well it will work for me. My DS4 has loads of input lag on Android. Hopefully the experimental PC version works well


----------



## TamarindoJuice (Apr 3, 2019)

Meepers55 said:


> I'm not sure how well it will work for me. My DS4 has loads of input lag on Android. Hopefully the experimental PC version works well




I got no problems or noticiable latency using PC version here.


----------



## guily6669 (Apr 3, 2019)

Meepers55 said:


> I'm not sure how well it will work for me. My DS4 has loads of input lag on Android. Hopefully the experimental PC version works well


You most likely need root and the Sixaxis app installed...

On my Nvidia Shield tablet I didnt root it, but I used other Bluetooth management app and changed some setting and the DS4 works without lag, however it sometimes take more than 1 time connecting until it stay connected without any lag... Without using the Bluetooth app, the controller only works until like 30 seconds then its a HUGE input lag.

But anyway I wanted is something that could pair directly to Nintendo Switch, I wish they hacked Xone bluetooth controller FW for NS  (but no one seems to care, they make expensive dongles instead that need to be connected via USB-C which is garbage for portable)... And the wireless one that attach to Xone controller is very expensive and comes with a shitty built-in battery which is far worse than my AA batteries.


----------



## Solitario (Apr 3, 2019)

Great work


----------



## blahblah (Apr 3, 2019)

"The way that custom gamepads work with hid-mitm is not by directly connecting the gamepad to your switch but by connecting your gamepad to your phone (and experimentally pc) and then running the hid-mitm app which then in turn sends the input to your switch which will recognize it as an additional pro-controller."

This is garbage. Using another device as a gamepad proxy is such a horrible hack.


----------



## Jayro (Apr 3, 2019)

April Fool's is the BEST time to release something, because when it's over, the release is usually legit. And you can always hide an Easter egg


----------



## jakibaki (Apr 3, 2019)

blahblah said:


> "The way that custom gamepads work with hid-mitm is not by directly connecting the gamepad to your switch but by connecting your gamepad to your phone (and experimentally pc) and then running the hid-mitm app which then in turn sends the input to your switch which will recognize it as an additional pro-controller."
> 
> This is garbage. Using another device as a gamepad proxy is such a horrible hack.


PRs are welcome if you want to fix the "problem" instead of just insulting other peoples work


----------



## blahblah (Apr 3, 2019)

jakibaki said:


> PRs are welcome if you want to fix the "problem" instead of just insulting other peoples work



'PRs are welcome' is such a garbage response. No, I am not going to rewrite your thing from scratch so as to be useful. I will continue to say what I feel.


----------



## regnad (Apr 3, 2019)

When Atmosphere 0.8.6 came out a lot of people were having problems. Have those been fixed?


----------



## cherryduck (Apr 4, 2019)

I can't get the HBL menu to load at all. I'm running a game with R held and it just says "The software was closed because an error occurred." I've tried with multiple games. If I try running it via album with R held I get error code 2168-0001 (0x2a8) and have to reboot. Do I need to do anything else to make this work?

Oh also to mention the graphics which are supposed to show up on boot are all glitched, I can see about a third of the background and the rest is a mess of yellow lines.


----------



## chrisrlink (Apr 4, 2019)

if we can somehow over ride let's go controls or even sw/sh support when released it would be good


----------



## Meepers55 (Apr 4, 2019)

guily6669 said:


> You most likely need root and the Sixaxis app installed...


I've done this in the past, but sadly there's no root method for my current phone. All I can do is hope PC works well or wait it out until a proper hid to vpad clone comes to Switch.


----------



## ginryu (Apr 4, 2019)

Ok so I have sxos (cause of the USB install now) and kosmos (love the third party control!!) I'm just wondering if I am the only one who got issues trying to run xci installed backups on sxos.


----------



## urcent123 (Apr 4, 2019)

Meanwhile. . 
Still having trouble installing nsp... On 7.1
Lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ginryu said:


> Ok so I have sxos (cause of the USB install now) and kosmos (love the third party control!!) I'm just wondering if I am the only one who got issues trying to run xci installed backups on sxos.



I'm having trouble installing nsp on kosmos but no problems on sx ox


----------



## Budsixz (Apr 4, 2019)

TamarindoJuice said:


> hid-mitm sysmodule perfeclty working with a Xbox 360 Wirelles joystick + Atmosphere 0.8.6.
> 
> I LOVE YOU GUYS!



wait how did you get x360 controller to work on it?
doesnt it require an adapter or something? 
Please teach me


----------



## raxadian (Apr 4, 2019)

osaka35 said:


> this is more of "cfw starter kit" with everything you need to do pretty much whatever you want. the cfw used is atmosphere, but you can swap in a different cfw if you a desire to.



That's cool.


----------



## leon315 (Apr 4, 2019)

Budsixz said:


> wait how did you get x360 controller to work on it?
> doesnt it require an adapter or something?
> Please teach me


There's wireless adapter for pc


----------



## Budsixz (Apr 4, 2019)

leon315 said:


> There's wireless adapter for pc


oh so without an adapter and android device this wouldn't work?


----------



## leon315 (Apr 4, 2019)

Budsixz said:


> oh so without an adapter and android device this wouldn't work?


x360's controller can not be connected via bluetooth, you need a pc with M$ adapter to make it work. that guys uses pc client instead android one.


----------



## Budsixz (Apr 4, 2019)

leon315 said:


> x360's controller can not be connected via bluetooth, you need a pc with M$ adapter to make it work. that guys uses pc client instead android one.


ah I see. But then how do we set it up to work with the switch?


----------



## Rashield (Apr 4, 2019)

excuse me guys, one question
how do you load a hekate payload? because in this build of kosmos i use tegrarcm to load hekate latest version but it redirects to atmosphere payload
edit: just doing press (VOL -) button during the injection payload


----------



## alba93 (Apr 4, 2019)

Hello,
I use the 11.9 version of kosmos and i'd like to know if i Can directly update to V12 through kosmos or if i have to delete the folders first and manually copy the new package.
Thanks


----------



## Runehasa (Apr 4, 2019)

Honestly you are better off buying 1 or 2 of these if you want to use DS4 or any other controller of that matter.  These little devices are great I own 3 myself and use them on my switch/retropie and pc.  No input lag at all. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0786JC6VW


----------



## wurstpistole (Apr 4, 2019)

leonmagnus99 said:


> is this or argonnx more convenient?


They have literally nothing in common


----------



## Meepers55 (Apr 4, 2019)

Runehasa said:


> Honestly you are better off buying 1 or 2 of these if you want to use DS4 or any other controller of that matter.  These little devices are great I own 3 myself and use them on my switch/retropie and pc.  No input lag at all.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0786JC6VW


I prefer magic-ns. It's around the same price and I'm pretty sure it still gets software updates


----------



## JoshuaYerkoSeman (Apr 4, 2019)

TamarindoJuice said:


> hid-mitm sysmodule perfeclty working with a Xbox 360 Wirelles joystick + Atmosphere 0.8.6.
> 
> I LOVE YOU GUYS!



I prefer my mayflash magic-NS ... do the same with my XBOX360 wireless controller and other bluetooth controllers


----------



## KirovAir (Apr 4, 2019)

blahblah said:


> 'PRs are welcome' is such a garbage response. No, I am not going to rewrite your thing from scratch so as to be useful. I will continue to say what I feel.



God damn do I feel sorry for your parents. Keep trolling tho


----------



## JoshuaYerkoSeman (Apr 4, 2019)

Meepers55 said:


> I prefer magic-ns. It's around the same price and I'm pretty sure it still gets software updates


magic-NS is better ... but it doesn´t support DS4 motion controls. For DS4, 8bitdo is better ... for everything else, magic-ns rlz. I have booth


----------



## skinnyBIGGS (Apr 4, 2019)

Great feature but using ps4 will drain battery for when i want to switch consoles lol what a awesome problem to have lololol... keep it up guys cant wait to see what else your able to do...

Switch scene is byfar the best .. loving it !!!!!!!


----------



## guily6669 (Apr 4, 2019)

Budsixz said:


> oh so without an adapter and android device this wouldn't work?


The 360 wireless adapter works on android as long as your device supports controllers or maybe just OTG... On all my android devices 360 controller works with the wireless adapter on a OTG cable.

The Xone adapter sadly doesn't work on any android device I have and I don't have the bluetooth version...


JoshuaYerkoSeman said:


> magic-NS is better ... but it doesn´t support DS4 motion controls. For DS4, 8bitdo is better ... for everything else, magic-ns rlz. I have booth


The best one is probably Titan, its more expensive, but its not just an adapter you can fully mod the controllers and maybe even use Mouse and Keyboard while connected to the PC, you would have to check as I own is CronusMax and sadly doesnt support Switch directly, but they all suck for Switch portable since they need to be connected to USB so its mehh for me...

The only kinda good solution is Brook Xone adapter:


>


It attaches to a Xone controller and works wirelessly with Switch and has built in motion sensors lag-free, however its also a crap because its expensive and has built-in battery which is very low capacity, if they left the AA batteries of the Xone controller to power it up was much better since with my cheap AA batteries the Xone controller lasts like a week and take seconds to change to a charged ones and I can charge almost as much as I want in a row (up to 16 in my charger)...


----------



## Runehasa (Apr 4, 2019)

Meepers55 said:


> I prefer magic-ns. It's around the same price and I'm pretty sure it still gets software updates


Magic NS by Mayflash is also a good alternative.  I have both and both are regularly updated


----------



## Meepers55 (Apr 4, 2019)

JoshuaYerkoSeman said:


> magic-NS is better ... but it doesn´t support DS4 motion controls. For DS4, 8bitdo is better ... for everything else, magic-ns rlz. I have booth


Actually, it does support DS4 motion controls. You just have to run the software update via pc


----------



## hatchcanon (Apr 5, 2019)

skinnyBIGGS said:


> Switch scene is byfar the best .. loving it !!!!!!!



I agree, the progress is tremendous


----------



## Mythical (Apr 5, 2019)

Couldn't get Reinx to work for whatever reason. Atmosphere works though. Guess I just flipped teams. whoop whoop
nice updates too dig it. Also what kind of setup doesn't have bluetooth these days?


----------



## skins20 (Apr 11, 2019)

This work in reinx 2.1.1?


----------

